

Would music piracy drop sharply if studios charged less? - trustfundbaby

I had a heated argument with a friend of mine months ago and have been unable to stop thinking about it ever since.&#60;p&#62;I think that if Music studios charged less for digital downloads say 20 - 50c per song, instead of  $10 for an album or 99c per song as they do now, people wouldn't feel the need to steal music.&#60;p&#62;My friend argued that at that price point, the music studios would lose a lot of money, because they'd kill their cash cow (CD albums) and there is no guarantee that digital music sales would double/quadruple to pick up the slack.&#60;p&#62;What do you guys think?
PS: I also think that they need to 'age' albums the way they do in real life ... if you go on Amazon to buy an album from the 90's chances are you can pick up a used copy for $2+shipping ... but the digital download still costs $9.99 ... its just insulting.
======
swombat
The per-song model is broken - they should charge a monthly access fee for he
entire library. I currently spend $0 on music. If the record companies pooled
their copyright resources together and allowed me to pay them $40/m for
unlimited access to their entire catalogue, I'd be a customer for life, paying
them a whopping $480 a year, for the rest of my life.

That said, severe price reductions do work too. If songs were $0.20, I might
be tempted to buy some every once in a while, just like I do buy DVDs at £3
per.

------
iwwr
Music piracy has not decreased concert attendance, quite the opposite.

